# 3 male beagles free



## 40 Yards (Jan 5, 2010)

I have 3 male beagles out of rch sudduths ms jim he had all wins to be grand but was never certified before he died and a female out of the south they were started years ago and never done nothing with them there 6 have arha and akc papers the only reason im im getting rid of them is i have way to many dogs call me with questions as i dont get on here much 9892132906
Danny King


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Is that (are they) Progressive Pack hounds? What do you mean you started them a long time ago but never did anything with them; does that mean they haven't been run in a long time? How old are they?


----------



## 40 Yards (Jan 5, 2010)

there out of progressive pack hounds and they are 6 havent been out in about 3 years started and running at one time


----------



## 40 Yards (Jan 5, 2010)

dogs are gone


----------

